# NCIS Heartland 8/14



## mgk

Great Episode

The actor who played Gibbs dad was really good.

I hope they bring him in for more episodes.


----------



## Graymalkin

The actor is Ralph Waite. Used to be Pa Walton on the Waltons. He's very good.

So it was his wife Shannon who taught Gibbs all the rules. Interesting.

BTW, Gibbs -- Nash Bridges is going to want his yellow 'Cuda back!


----------



## knuckles

I have to make a road trip to Stillwater this weekend. I don't think it will look anything like what was on the show tonight, and I don't think there is a railroad running through it.

Pretty good show with his father. Nice they showed a different side of the boss.


----------



## Unbeliever

Graymalkin said:


> BTW, Gibbs -- Nash Bridges is going to want his yellow 'Cuda back!


Nash's 'Cuda was a convertible and had a shaker hood.

I don't remember anymore if Gibb's 'Cuda was convertible, but it most definitely didn't have a shaker hood.

Technically Nash's 'Cuda had a fake shaker, even though the show's story said it had a real shaker hood. They even winked at it in one episode where they had a twin 'Cuda that Nash poo-poo'ed for having a fake shaker hood.

--Carlos "I'm a a geek" V.


----------



## aintnosin

knuckles said:


> I have to make a road trip to Stillwater this weekend. I don't think it will look anything like what was on the show tonight, and I don't think there is a railroad running through it.


Considering that this "Stillwater" is really somewhere in California, that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Graymalkin

Unbeliever said:


> Nash's 'Cuda was a convertible and had a shaker hood.
> 
> I don't remember anymore if Gibb's 'Cuda was convertible, but it most definitely didn't have a shaker hood.


Gibbs's 'Cuda was not a convertible, nor did it have a shaker hood, like Nash's. But it was yellow with black trim, just like Nash's. I guess the NCIS producers couldn't get Nash's old 'Cuda for the show.


----------



## speedcouch

I didn't a real good look at the car, but I'm pretty sure it was a Dodge Challenger. The "R/T" trim group was a Dodge option, I believe. 

I absolutely love that a lot of shows are using 60s muscle cars lately! Although, I wouldn't be surprised if this was a promo for the reintroduction of the retro Challenger that is coming out soon. Works for me to trade the new Charger he always drives for the yellow Challenger though. :up:

Cheryl


----------



## Graymalkin

It was a Challenger, not a 'Cuda?

Geez, what I know about cars you could fit into a sparkplug.


----------



## speedcouch

Just to make sure my memory served me correctly, I found this on Edmunds.com:

"Both the Challenger and Barracuda were available in a staggering number of trim and option levels. The Barracuda could be had as a base Barracuda, a luxury-oriented Gran Coupe or the performance-skewed 'Cuda. Those trim levels were paralleled on the Dodge side by the base Challenger, Challenger SE and Challenger R/T models."

Cheryl


----------



## murgatroyd

Graymalkin said:


> BTW, Gibbs -- Nash Bridges is going to want his yellow 'Cuda back!





speedcouch said:


> I didn't a real good look at the car, but I'm pretty sure it was a Dodge Challenger. The "R/T" trim group was a Dodge option, I believe.


I dumped the episode before I read this thread, but I did see one quick close-up of the car long enough to read 'Dodge Cha-' -- and I think there was another where you could see the R/T designation. Crappy SD here though, so maybe the peeps with HD could help us out here. 



Graymalkin said:


> It was a Challenger, not a 'Cuda?
> 
> Geez, what I know about cars you could fit into a sparkplug.


I think your basic instinct was right -- the color of the car was a tip of the cap to Nash -- but it feels right for Gibbs to have a Dodge instead.

Side note for other muscle-car fans: the first season of Nash Bridges is out on DVD this week (street date 10/14/08).

Edited to add: When Nash Bridges shut down, they sold off all sorts of stuff that belonged to the show, including the (IIRC) six Cudas that were used. I remember reading a discussion about how you really really really wouldn't want the 'stunt' Cuda that was used in the shots where the Cuda goes airborne at the top of the hill and then comes crashing down afterwards. They apparently installed extra shocks, but the consensus was, they had beat the crap out of the car, so it was only good as garage eye candy.

I thought about going to the sale to try to pick up a couple of props as keepsakes, but they were selling the costumes and props in lots, so it wouldn't have been practical.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd

Also liked Ralph Waite's performance -- it was great fun seeing him interact with the rest of Gibbs' team. And what about the kids who played the young LJG and Shannon? :up: :up:

Jan


----------



## Lopey

I was actually caught off guard as to who the relatives were..


----------



## busyba

murgatroyd said:


> And what about the kids who played the young LJG and Shannon? :up: :up:


Young Shannon was played by a lovely young redheadded actress by the name of Aviva (yes, just the one name).

You may recognize her as the almost-conquest of McLovin in Superbad.

She plays lots of teen roles, but I think she's something like 25.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

I enjoyed the final couple of minutes, and I'm usually not a sap...


----------



## super dave

That was a great episode. Well acted and written.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

busyba said:


> Young Shannon was played by a lovely young redheadded actress by the name of Aviva (yes, just the one name).
> 
> You may recognize her as the almost-conquest of McLovin in Superbad.
> 
> She plays lots of teen roles, but I think she's something like 25.


And, FWIW, young Leroy Jethro Gibbs was played by Sean Harmon, Mark's son.


----------



## Jon J

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I enjoyed the final couple of minutes, and I'm usually not a sap...


:up:


----------



## Lopey

IJustLikeTivo said:


> And, FWIW, young Leroy Jethro Gibbs was played by Sean Harmon, Mark's son.


That's pretty cool!


----------



## Northerner26

this episode is in my top 5 list for best ncis shows so far.


----------



## Graymalkin

I want to see what Abby's parents are like.


----------



## Jon J

Northerner26 said:


> this episode is in my top 5 list for best ncis shows so far.


If they could have had a bikini-clad Ziva lounging by the pool at a motel in Sweetwater, it would have rung my bell.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Graymalkin said:


> I want to see what Abby's parents are like.


True, that would be interesting.

FWIW, Pauley has amazing genes. She's 39 but looks like she is in her early 20's.

BTW, loved the DNA testing with no lab equipment in the middle of the general store.


----------



## Lopey

She's 39????


----------



## needo

Graymalkin said:


> I want to see what Abby's parents are like.


It would be interesting. Especially since Abby's parents are deaf.


----------



## dianebrat

Lopey said:


> She's 39????


yup.. gives hope to all us older women..


----------



## Combat Medic

IJustLikeTivo said:


> True, that would be interesting.
> 
> FWIW, Pauley has amazing genes. She's 39 but looks like she is in her early 20's.
> 
> BTW, loved the DNA testing with no lab equipment in the middle of the general store.


DNA testing is not that hard. I've done it in science class.


----------



## aintnosin

Lopey said:


> She's 39????


Yep. I was equally stunned to realize that Eva LaRue from _CSI:Miami_ is 41.


----------



## Gunnyman

This was my favorite episode of the series so far. Ralph Waite was excellent as Papa Gibbes.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

aintnosin said:


> Yep. I was equally stunned to realize that Eva LaRue from _CSI:Miami_ is 41.


The very definition of MILFy goodness.


----------



## Graymalkin

Eva LaRue is 41? Wow.


----------



## pendragn

Gibbs' wife and daughter were killed in '91, which he was in Desert Storm. He hasn't spoken to his father since the funeral, so I'm assuming 17 years. I think it's sad that he hasn't spoken to his father in 17 years. Gibbs is usually a good character, the proverbial jerk with a heart of gold. I had a tough time seeing the heart of gold part in this instance. Anyway...

I liked the story, especially the last few minutes. The backstory of the wife and daughter break my heart. Every time the mention it or flashback to it it always tears me up.

tk


----------



## JimSpence

This was a very good episode and gave us more insight into why Gibbs is so moody. 

Now if the title of this thread be changed to have the date changed to 10/14.


----------



## jlb

IJustLikeTivo said:


> True, that would be interesting.
> 
> FWIW, Pauley has amazing genes. She's 39 but looks like she is in her early 20's.
> 
> BTW, loved the DNA testing with no lab equipment in the middle of the general store.





Lopey said:


> She's 39????


A very cute photo of Pauley (with Lauren Holly):











Jon J said:


> If they could have had a bikini-clad Ziva lounging by the pool at a motel in Sweetwater, it would have rung my bell.


How about some just good hot pics of Cote de Pablo:



























BTW, I too thought this was a great episode!!!


----------



## Northerner26

i must say, i like her small boobs too!


----------



## jlb

I like just saying her name too.....kind of rolls right off the tongue.....


----------



## aintnosin

jlb said:


> I like just saying her name too.....kind of rolls right off the tongue.....


I love Michael Weatherly's nickname for her, "Cote de Problem."

And her small boobs.

And want to find out what she means by "rough-and-tumble."


----------



## jlb

I'll just rough or tumble......


----------

